# backup and restore



## triumdh (Mar 13, 2010)

I have successfully backed up and restored a system but am now looking to gzip this process.

My dump


```
dump -0Lauf - /dev/ad4s1a | gzip > /backup/dump.usr.gz
```

My restore


```
cd /usr
restore -xuf /backup/dump.usr.gz
```

I receive


```
Tape is not a dump tape
```

I see in the restore command I am not specifying that it is a zipped file. I would appreciate some help or direction with this.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 13, 2010)

Perhaps [cmd=""]gunzip < /path/to/dump.usr.gz | restore -flags[/cmd]?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 13, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185


----------

